# Solved: Corrupted System Files



## smallworld213 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2666 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 281129 MB, Free - 238054 MB; D: Total - 19850 MB, Free - 2098 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 935 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3577
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

 

I went to the website support.microsoft.com/kb/929833 and I used the system file checker. At the conclusion of the run, the reply was :
 

*Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log %WinDir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.*
 

So from here I went down the website page to how to view details of the System File Checker process. These two items could not be repaired:
 

*2014-02-19 04:33:41, Info CSI 00000823 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch*
 

*2014-02-19 04:33:43, Info CSI 00000825 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch*
 


 

Continuing to the next set of instructions on the website I come to *How to manually replace a corrupted system file with a known good copy of the file**. I am now on Step 1: *
 


 

Take administrative ownership of the corrupted system file. To do this, at an elevated command prompt, copy and then paste (or type) the following command, and then press ENTER: 
 

*takeown /f Path_And_File_Name*
 

*Note* The _Path_And_File_Name_ placeholder represents the path and the file name of the corrupted file. For example, type *takeown /f C:\windows\system32\jscript.dll*.
 

So I entered* takeown*/*f **C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. **What popped up next was:*
 

*SUCCESS: The file <or folder>: C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log now owned by user KENNY\HP.*
 

*I dont know if I have done this step one correct or not and I need if possible someone to walk me through steps 1, 2 and 3 in order to replace the corrupted file.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. press the windows key + x
select cmd prompt Admin
or open a cmd prompt with admin rights however you normally do there are many ways
When you have the cmd prompt window open and it must be one that has the heading bar - administrator command prompt

copy and paste this into the window

*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*

and press enter
you should receive the response
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool etc and a flashing cursor
wait for that to complete
approx. 15 minutes

you should hopefully then receive the restore operation completed successfully and all being well - the corruption was repaired

type exit press enter and reboot

2. Open the admin prompt again and run the sfc /scannow again
what is the result please

3. You did not by the way issue the correct cmd


> takeown /f Path_And_File_Name


that means the file indicated in the log that cannot be repaired
NOT the LOG itself


----------



## smallworld213 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Macboatmaster for your help. I followed your instructions and everything is fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
So did the 


> Open the admin prompt again and run the sfc /scannow again
> what is the result please


now return all files in order and in their correct place etc.

If so you are good to GO but the fact that the DISM cmd returned corruption repaired does not in itself mean that it did find replacements for the original problem

DISM is useful as it downloads the files if necessary


----------

